# Newbie Here...



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I am new on this forum. My name is Tami and I live in Baltimore Maryland.

I have 2 Bengal/Mainecoon cats (male and female). Miko and Princess.
6 months old.

I also have a new kitten, orange and white tabby cat (male). His name is Gizmo. He is about 9 weeks old! 

I put pictures up of them on Meet my Kitty post if you want to check them out!

Hope to talk to you soon!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I saw your kitties and they're adorable!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you so much! :lol:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Tami


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome







, lovely cats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! Enjoy.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Tami. Cute kitties too


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Miko, Princess, Gizmo and I say thank you for having us on here!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum from another Marylander!


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

:lol: Yea good old Maryland!!!


----------

